# Sharing a composition effort on staffpad as a beginner. Share tips/feedback. Share your beginner compositions. Thx



## rmak (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi. I recently started using staffpad to learn and practice composition. When I started this short 40, 45 sec idea, I was shooting for something more along the lines of Kevin Penkin's , Blake Neely's , or something folk fantasy-ish with arpeggiation and a waltz like rhythm potentially.

I started with an arpeggiation on E minor and tried putting in a simple motive/pattern that can be followed, per Scoreclub and Mike Verta, and I ended up with something that sounds like an intro to a superhero show on Netflix (shows how much control I have over my composing/writing intentions to go for the above haha). Here it is with staffpad stock sounds (sorry about the trumpet being a bit loud; I should have turned down the levels a bit) - 

I noticed that I wasn't mindful of the lessons taught in scoreclub as I was writing, or some of it I just kind of did like doubling, octaves, octave fill-ins. So I'm open to any constructive criticism you guys have.

Also as I begin to write and practice more, I was wondering how you guys guide your writing if you are attempting to write for an EP or album. I am practicing writing, but I am thinking, I might as well potentially try pulling motives, scale modes, and instruments into a unifying theme that ties together. Does anyone have approaches they use when they are writing for a particular game, clip, or album? I am afraid that as I write more, all my compositions will be in their own little pockets. Or should I take the same motives or melody and try to create them in different styles for instance, one with and one without arpeggiation. Or one in 4/4 vs 3/4 time?

If there any beginners or composers that have started with staffpad, feel free to share your recent efforts and questions you have. It is always nice to hear what people enjoy and struggle with. Thanks =)


----------



## Danno (Feb 15, 2021)

RMAK,

HI. I’d like to help, but I’m a beginner at music composition myself and I will be buying Staffpad this evening. However, I have a question for you...

I tried to run the test video on the ScoreClub site from my iPad, but it failed. Are you using an iPad? And, if so, have you been able to use the Scoreclub videos to run on your iPad?

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## rmak (Feb 17, 2021)

Danno said:


> RMAK,
> 
> HI. I’d like to help, but I’m a beginner at music composition myself and I will be buying Staffpad this evening. However, I have a question for you...
> 
> ...



Hi Dan, I recently purchased iPad Pro and no longer have subscription to scoreclub. But on my MacBook, the score club videos run better in chrome browser if you haven’t tried that. Hope that helps. 

I’m curious to see what you ll learn or create from using staffpad.


----------



## Danno (Feb 17, 2021)

RMAK, 

I tried the Safari, Chrome, and Firefox browsers. All failed. I’m pretty sure that I could sign up from my Windows PC, but that limits me.

Regards,

Dan.


----------

